# DH race or Enduro race frame?



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

To complement a XC FS racing bike in the stable, what type of frame would be more satisfying: Buy a Downhill (DH) race frame (200~215mm shock) to use for DH and Enduro races and trail rides -or- buy an Enduro race frame (170mm) for DH race and Enduro race and trail rides?

Either would mount a dual crown fork.

i killed my 200mm downhill bike while trail riding, from general wear and tear and al. frame fatigue: Cracked at the rear hub weld.

I don’t want to build up two new bikes (nor could I afford do both in money & time wise) so please chime in to to help me decide.


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

A long travel enduro bike sounds like exactly what you’re looking for. 

Specifically one that is rated for a dual crown. 

Which means you’re probably wanting a Transition Spire, Norco Range, or Forbidden Dreadnaught.


----------

